# Dovecot replication stopped working correctly after upgrade

## Belliash

After latest upgrade I am encountering a problem with dovecot. I have configured a replication and sometimes it fails to work. In logs I have found the following errors:

```
Apr 29 12:36:11 doveadm: Error: net_connect_unix(/run/dovecot/replicator-doveadm) failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

Apr 29 12:36:12 doveadm: Error: net_connect_unix(/run/dovecot/replicator-doveadm) failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

Apr 29 12:36:12 doveadm: Error: net_connect_unix(/run/dovecot/replicator-doveadm) failed: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

Also `doveadm replicator status` shows some failed request.

I have not done any reconfiguration - only system upgrade.

Anyone experiencing this kind of problems?

Everything (including dovecot) is working correctly. Only replication sometimes does not work...

----------

## gerdesj

"file_create_locked(/var/spool/mail/mail.org/login/.maildir/.dovecot-box-sync.lock) failed"

Please try and create that file yourself as both root and the user that that process is running as.  Also look out for read only file system (unlikely).  If I had to guess, the user that a process is running as has been changed because "reasons" or perms have been changed.  You've got a decently readable error message which is quite rare.

"WRITE lock held by pid 5921" if perms check out then this looks suspicious.  Use ps aux | grep 5921 (or whatever) to see if that process is still running and get some more hints.  

Back to basics mate  :Cool: 

----------

